# Reception by baptism



## py3ak (May 30, 2012)

This is a question for the baptist brethren out there.

What would you do if you had a person come into your church from a church that didn't have formal membership and that wouldn't provide a transfer letter? Is there any way to receive this person into membership other than by baptism?


----------



## Herald (May 30, 2012)

A person can be accepted into membership by statement after an interview by the elders.


----------



## py3ak (May 30, 2012)

Thanks, Bill. Is that provided for in your constitution?


----------



## KMK (May 31, 2012)

py3ak said:


> What would you do if you had a person come into your church from a church that didn't have formal membership and that wouldn't provide a transfer letter?



Is your question the same as if a person came into your church from a church that no longer exists?


----------



## Herald (May 31, 2012)

py3ak said:


> Thanks, Bill. Is that provided for in your constitution?



Ruben, this is covered under "membership" in our constitution. A person can join our church either on a profession of faith with corresponding baptism, transfer from another church, or by statement. "Statement" requires an interview with the elders to determine profession, baptism, and that they are not applying for membership while under discipline from another church.


----------



## py3ak (May 31, 2012)

Ken, yes - that would be a similar situation where a transfer letter isn't an option, but the individual being spoken of is baptized.

Thanks, Bill! I have heard of a constitution that makes no provision for reception by statement, and it seems like a glaring oversight.


----------

